# Affordable culinary school in France?



## jenheart (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello, I'm an 18 years old international high school graduate looking for a culinary school in France that's affordable and offers a scholarship. I come from an average family and culinary schools are often really pricey so my only chance to achieve my dream, and the only way my family will let me go, is if I get a scholarship.. Please help me out guys!  Any information is much appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The most affordable culinary school is the one where they pay you to learn. Get a job in a restaurant. Get a feel for what this life is like. Its hard, very hard. Spend 6 months to a year experiencing the grind. Then decide if this is the life for you. Otherwise, you're gambling 2 to 4 years of your life and tens of thousands of dollars in tuition that you're going to love one of the most stressful, demanding, hectic professions there is.

Good luck.


----------

